# GHRP-6 & CJC-1295 for PCT



## GMO (Aug 4, 2011)

I have to tell you that this combo is awesome for PCT. The appetite stimulation of the GHRP-6 helps me to keep my calories up and the HGH release it facilitates keeps the fat down. In addition, I have an overall feeling of well-being very similar to what I feel on d-bol. I have lost only 1lb so far and am on my 4th week of PCT. Just thought I would let you all know.


----------



## njc (Aug 4, 2011)

Thats awesome.  Know that I know something about them, I would never run a PCT without peptides.  Apart from the benefits which you have mentioned their anti-catabolic effects should prove invaluable during PCT.


----------

